# Air compressor, Capacitor Instalation questions?



## oversite (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I followed some advice I got on a forum about buying an older belt driven compressor over a new cheap one.

well now im a bit stuck, I picked up one from a mate, and its all there but the capacitors for the electric motor are not installed and I cant work it out

He guaranties me that its all there but he has no knowledge of how it goes together either.

I have the motor with 3 wires coming out of it, I also have a small length of cable with terminals on each end


I have two capacitors, I think the black one is the starting capacitor but im not 100% sure,
the black capacitor has 4 terminals 2 of which have been linked with a resistor?



The white capacitor has 4 terminals at the top which are in two pairs of 2?



and here is the compressor



If anyone knows how this all goes together that would be great, if someone has a similar compressor and can pull the cover of there capacitor box that would also be fantastic.

Thanks for any help! oh:


----------



## kbeitz (Dec 27, 2013)

..........................


----------



## 66manoj11 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi thanks for sharing this info, please keep uploading such informative things.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

Change all wires and power socket wires.If you are connected to switch,then check switch amps.Is it efficient for power consumption ? ?


----------

